# Is this the knock sensor? Problems with MK2 1.8 8v Digifant. Urgent help needed.



## KawahBunga (Oct 14, 2010)

So, after I changed my shifter bushings and threw in a short shifter, the car started misfiring hard. Really bad ticking sound, and almost cuts out when at more than half throttle. Looked under the hood and found this.









That went here.










Can't tell what that is. There's no bolts on the block next to the radiator hose.


----------



## KawahBunga (Oct 14, 2010)

Didn't see the part number. It is a knock sensor. But it seems to be jerry rigged into the valve cover gasket...

Another question, would it really cause the car to misfire?


----------



## KawahBunga (Oct 14, 2010)

0261231031 is the code. Google says knock sensor but I can't find the part. Can it be replaced with another knock sensor?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That pn is wrong, too many digits. And why does the 2nd pic look backwards?


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

There were a couple of different styles of knock sensor used during the MK2 years. A MK2 knock sensor has a hole in the middle of it for a bolt to attach it to the front of the block. Looking at your picture I think that you are missing part of the knock sensor -- it might still be attached to the engine. I have seen many functioning knock sensors missing some outer covering on the wires but that is the worst I have ever seen. The PN you provided is correct (026 123 103). 

How does the car run with the unpluged knock sensor in your hand -- like in Picture 1? If it runs without missing, then the knock sensor is the issue. If it still runs poorly then the problem is likely somewhere else. 

New knock sensors cost $45-65 on line. Install them by tightening the center bolt to the appropriate torque specification. Too much torque can ruin the knock sensor. 15-18 Foot pounds should be correct for a PF or RV code Digifant Engine. FR


----------

